# Mesinger with original OD paint?



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2015)

Found a B-series saddle (no cover left) with original OD paint and that yellow primer I've seen on orig WWII Columbia bikes. 
I've only seen Persons saddles on those tho...did they also use Mesinger? If not, what bike did?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

that is prob. Zinc oxide primer.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2015)

Forgot: has tool bag loops on pan


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2019)

Huffman


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 1, 2019)

Some of the very early 1942 curved bar Huffman military bikes used that style Mesinger as well as the standard Persons military saddle.

Regards,
Bill


----------

